# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Strom und Wasser

## marrai

Hallo ich möchte euch mal was fragen. Ich fliege jetzt nach Thailand um meinen kleinen bungalow zu beziehen. Da ich aber vorerst nur Monatsweise hier bin würde mich interessieren ob ich meinen Strom hier Zeitweise ganz abschalten lassen wenn das Haus leer steht? Beim Wasser das selbe.

----------


## pit

Ist keine gute Idee. Wenn Du z.B. den Strom abmeldest, wird üblicherweise auch der Zähler entfernt. Das ganze wieder zu reaktivieren ist ne big mess. Ähnlich auch für Wasser.

----------


## wein4tler

Wir sind auch nur 5 Monate vor Ort, aber wir lassen alles weiter laufen. Wie Pit schon schreibt wird der Wasserzähler ausgebaut und der Stromzähler abgehängt. Die Gebühr für die beiden Zähler kostet nicht die Welt. Ist aber von Stadt zu Stadt verschieden.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist hier im Süden nicht anders. 
Strom geht th-weit einheitlich über die EGAT. Wasser ist "lokal" und kostet nicht viel.

----------

